# Any luck with digestive enzymes?



## b_veggie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyoneI was just wondering whether anyone has had any success with digestive enzymes? And which ones? As I'm on an elimination diet which excludes gluten, soya, dairy (ex.eggs), and no protein and carbs in the same meal. I'm also a vegetarian. So I thought it would help me a lot to be able to eat some 'fake' meat now and again. But so far not much luck with the enzymes I'm using. Has anyone been able to eat what they want, or even some of what they want on a digestive enzyme supplement?Thanks for your help


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I have tried digestive enzymes many times. They never helped me one bit. I do know that they have helped many other people. So, I'd say they are worth a try.By the way, for years, I ate very close to a vegetarian diet (meat less than once a month). I did this not for ethical reasons, but for health reasons. I only experienced massive improvements in my IBS symptoms when I changed to a meat-based diet.Also, you asked, in another thread, about Align. That did give me some marginal help. Yet, I had tried tens of other probiotics that gave me no help at all. Again, it's something you need to test for yourself.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They never changes which foods I could eat.They did help with the reaction I get to eating that makes me bloat (but I bloat like that from every single thing I eat when I am like that).I use ones with pancreatin in them and it seems to be helping more from acting as a signal than it makes more food break down.


----------

